

Profitable social network for people with curly hair raises $1.2M - dirtyaura
http://www.businessinsider.com/social-network-for-curly-haired-people-raises-12-million-2011-6

======
BvS
It were sites like that which made my realize we are in a bubble back in 2000.

On the other hand they were far from being profitable back than so it might
really be different this time around... ;-)

------
galuggus
There's a lot of money in haircare products and a lot of advertising cash.

------
revorad
Please tell me this is a joke.

